# Financial Options



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

As many of you know...I have a 2012 cruze ECO MT. I bought this a little over a month ago, and I traded my LT in for this one. I was offered 15,800.00 for trade in allowance which helped me out tremendously with my new sale. What has really impacted me more than what I imagined is my car payment. Letting my car go is not really an option since I am able to do this easily...but each week to two weeks, I find myself short of cash about 100-200.00. I work 85 hours every two weeks at my auto parts job, making 8.50 an hour, plus 13.00 hr for OT. My car payment each month is 441.88 with a 7.344% APR......im suppose to put back 65.00 a month for insurance but haven't the last 3 months, plus my tags are 205.00 a year. Based off these numbers and my income...how do you think im doing? I don't have rent or any other major bills to pay. I live with my grandparents and just help them out whenever I can with a utility bill. Im checking into another job working for the union bringing home 6 figures a year but its not promising to me because my skills are very limited which sucks. What other options do you think I have?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> As many of you know...I have a 2012 cruze ECO MT. I bought this a little over a month ago, and I traded my LT in for this one. I was offered 15,800.00 for trade in allowance which helped me out tremendously with my new sale. What has really impacted me more than what I imagined is my car payment. Letting my car go is not really an option since I am able to do this easily...but each week to two weeks, I find myself short of cash about 100-200.00. I work 85 hours every two weeks at my auto parts job, making 8.50 an hour, plus 13.00 hr for OT. My car payment each month is 441.88 with a 7.344% APR......im suppose to put back 65.00 a month for insurance but haven't the last 3 months, plus my tags are 205.00 a year. Based off these numbers and my income...how do you think im doing? I don't have rent or any other major bills to pay. I live with my grandparents and just help them out whenever I can with a utility bill. Im checking into another job working for the union bringing home 6 figures a year but its not promising to me because my skills are very limited which sucks. What other options do you think I have?


I don't understand the pay structure in USA as it seems really low for your age. Cars here are more expensive but the pay is higher. Guys your age working in the warehouse where I work earn $20 or more per hour and if overtime is worked the rate is time and a half for the first 2 hours and then double time after that per shift, also you get $12 meal allowance which is tax free.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah it is quite different here lol. Basically...im needing a better paying job and/or a job that is closer to my home. I currently travel 50 miles one way to work. My eco gets 40mpg right now since its not broke in yet...and I spend more money on food and gas than what I really need to. Im always between 100-200 dollars short during the weeks til I get paid again. Not sure what the appropriate action is to take.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

pay it off quick . Then save .


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah it is quite different here lol. Basically...im needing a better paying job and/or a job that is closer to my home. I currently travel 50 miles one way to work. My eco gets 40mpg right now since its not broke in yet...and I spend more money on food and gas than what I really need to. Im always between 100-200 dollars short during the weeks til I get paid again. Not sure what the appropriate action is to take.


Unless something changes you are going to get into a serious financial situation, you either need to find a job closer to home with slightly better pay, or find work that gives you an allowance for using your car? Both are hard to find so if your situation doesn't change you may have to sell your car and get a second hand one to lower your payments, before you reach the point of no return.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

None of my business why you traded your LT, but seems you should have found a way to make things work with that car.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I understand what your all saying here. I might of over did it a little. I really thought I could make this work if I worked overtime. I still can.....im just not cracked up about working 6 or 7 days a week. But if that's what it takes...then im all in. I made a commitment to this car loan and car that I would not fail at this because that makes me less of a person and responsible adult. If I can find a job closer to home...id be a lot better. Overall, how do you think im doing based off my noted income and situation?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah I understand what your all saying here. I might of over did it a little. I really thought I could make this work if I worked overtime. I still can.....im just not cracked up about working 6 or 7 days a week. But if that's what it takes...then im all in. I made a commitment to this car loan and car that I would not fail at this because that makes me less of a person and responsible adult. If I can find a job closer to home...id be a lot better. Overall, how do you think im doing based off my noted income and situation?


You are doing your best, just put your health, both physical and mental, first with any decisions you make.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im a youngen and will learn the simple values of the adult life. I guess the only thing I can do is keep my head up and stay positive and keep trucking along. Granite im only 22 years old and still have a lot to learn...but ive came along way in where I was 5 years ago in a financial situation.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Just keep making it work, every month is one closer to being done paying for the car. Shocked I have made 16 payments on my car already. 

I always try to put enough down on a car that the payment & insurance is around half what I make every two weeks or less, that way I still have money for gas, food and a roof over my head.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok so I ran a few quick numbers based on what you put... first the amount of time you work including overtime comes to $1490.00. (total income before taxs and 401K) the amount you drive, (based off basic numbers) is $72.00 in gas, not any playing around just to and from work. if you car loan is $442.00 and $65 for insurance then math shows, $1490-$72-$442-$65 = $911 left over a month.

With that being said there are a few things you need to look at to help pay off bills and keep cash around. (trust me I have paid off alot in my past stupidity) 1st is look at your taxs and how many you are claiming. This is the money the goverment takes from you each year that at the end of the year you either get some back or have to pay some. If you get a large amount back each year you need to adjust how much they are taking out each paycheck by increasing the dependents. Then look at your Insurance costs and ultimately look at your gross income. That is what you actually take home after all deductions, this is the number you need to factor into your bills. 

2nd is look at your spending. Figure out what you are spending money on to reduce the amount. If you are eating out each day you get a $4.00 meal that tastes ok, or are you buying the $10-$15 meal cause it tastes great. You would be surprised how cutting down on meal costs can save. (bringing left overs is a great way to cut this also) Look at what you spend going out to movies and other spending on things like cell phones and anything else that you can reduce. 

3rd is what ever you do, DO NOT GET A CHICK PREGNANT.

Have you talked with your grandparents about this, remember if they are doing well enought to help you out they have probably learned a lot through the years about saving and living within your needs.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Well you know how the answers would have gone if you would have asked before you traded in but I guess better late than never.

I think you're going to have to bite the bullet on this one and put in an extra day of work. Or 2 if the work is not too demanding. You don't want to burn yourself out trying to enjoy a nicer car.

See if you can get you're grand parents to Co sign for a better apr. I recommend pen fed. They offered me 1.7 apr to either refinance or use towards a new vehicle. 

See if they can get you on their insurance. You might be paying a lot if you're on your own.

Like Ap said, find ways to cut back. I recommend writing everything down. You don't realize how much money you "throw away" until you actually see it. You can get a program like money but a simple xl sheet with a couple of formulas would suffice.

And most importantly, DON'T rely on credit cards. You should have one to buy small things you can pay off right away and build credit. But don't get sucked into the "I'll pay off this exhaust quick" abyss.

Hope some of that helps.

If you don't mind me asking, why did you trade your lt?






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Mick said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why did you trade your lt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...forum/14353-bring-home-my-cruze-eco-soon.html


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mick said:


> Well you know how the answers would have gone if you would have asked before you traded in but I guess better late than never.
> 
> I think you're going to have to bite the bullet on this one and put in an extra day of work. Or 2 if the work is not too demanding. You don't want to burn yourself out trying to enjoy a nicer car.
> 
> ...


I traded it because I wanted the eco model for the gas mileage and other styling features and the manual transmission. It fit me alit better than the LT did and the gas mileage would benefit me more in the long run. I knew I was going to have to work a little more because of the increased payment....which I was Okay with. At the time I wasn't really trying to trade mine in for the eco atleast until the end of the year but when I got a call from my finance manager and he told me I was approved for the eco...I was game on. I thought about it for a couple days for the finances I have and did some figuring and what I calculated...I was going to be okay on money. I mean you only live once so I thought why not enjoy something that I paid for with my own money. Because I may never ever get to buy another brand new car. That's just the cold hard truth. It sucks. This is why I rushed into buying a new car that I absolutely wanted....because you never know when your day is your last and I want more excitement and enjoyment out of life than not have anything to show for it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My wife works for a finance company in Sydney and you would have failed what they call "Capacity" which means the payments are too high for what you earn and the loan would of been denied.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok, I''m not a financial guru yet but I am pretty money savy.

1) Always fund your 401k first. That lowers the amount you pay on taxes. Instead of taking home $.75-.85 / $1 you make, you stash the full $1 in the bank.

2) You put yourself in a position that a lot of people who work overtime do. I have a good friend that got himself in some trouble. He makes $55-60K / year regularly but with overtime it jumps to $70-80K. The trap you cannot get yourself into as an overtime worker is funding loan purchases based off your overtime salary. If you buy a house worth 2.5 times your salary (then general rule of thumb), you should look at a $150K house rather than a $200K house. Why? Overtime is not guarenteed and the hours are usually sporadic. In the months you find yourself not getting overtime you are in the hole. Think of overtime as a "bonus" rather than your regular pay.

3) There are two ways to create breathing room for yourself. That is.. bringing in more money or spending less. I usually don't avocate option one unless you are working part time vs. full time. A full + part time job is counterproductive in my opinion because you make less at your part time job and tire yourself out too much for your full time job. You will die early doing it this way. Make your strict budget, cut spending where you can, and take it form there.


My advice to you is to ditch your Cruze. If you are dead set on keeping a Cruze, go on auto-trader and find a used 2011 Eco MT. It will be 20% less than your Eco, which will help your payments go down even more than 20% thanks to the interest. Good luck!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow. Well, with your numbers, your OK, you won't be able to pay rent until that thing is paid off.

You will have to do the following, and it is already mentioned:

1) Eating out will kill you
2) Always search for a cheaper insurance
3) Look for a job that pays better. If you try hard enough, you WILL find it. You need to network!
4) Erik mentioned this, i agree, find somebody that will either buy your car or take over payments, and get a cheaper option

I wanted the LTZ RS, pffft, forget that, when i got my Cruze i wanted a BMW or a 350Z, my car payments were going to be around $400 a month and i could do it, and i had your same hourly salary except i worked ~115 hours bi-weekly...

But i got an LS and thanks to my low car payment, my credit is EXCELLENT (700+), i was able to get married, furnish my whole apartment, and get into a nicer car with $0 debt (with the exception of 1 CC). Whats the point of this?

Simplify your life, and it will pay off later.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That interest rate is killing you. Beg somebody with good credit to co-sign for you so you lower that interest rate. Even getting it cut to 4% would knock a good chunk off your loan payment. 

Also, cut back on other things in life. Make your own lunch instead of eating out. Find a closer job if possible. Driving 80 miles a day is knocking a lot of money out of your pocket.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

sciphi said:


> That interest rate is killing you. Beg somebody with good credit to co-sign for you so you lower that interest rate. Even getting it cut to 4% would knock a good chunk off your loan payment.
> 
> Also, cut back on other things in life. Make your own lunch instead of eating out. Find a closer job if possible. Driving 80 miles a day is knocking a lot of money out of your pocket.


The thing about a co-signer is im not sure if they will let me add one. The paperwork is already been finalized...so do you think this is possible to do still?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

To everyone...My credit union loan officer called me this morning and we were talking about some financial things on what we can do to help me make my monthly payments more easier...and she said that they would be happy to let me pay it by-weekly if that would help, and said "Well it is a start for me, and I believe it will help". She asked me what my excess spending is and I told her its mostly food and gas, but every so often its also detailing stuff. Don't spend as much as I used to now that I have a car payment....But its mostly carwash soap and detailer sprays and glass cleaner and microfiber detergent.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

You purchased the car in the wrong manner.

Best way to buy a car is by total Price, not by monthly payment. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rLdM509LcY


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> You purchased the car in the wrong manner.
> 
> Best way to buy a car is by total Price, not by monthly payment.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rLdM509LcY


I watched this and I did do half of these things on that list of 5. Didn't know about the others lol. All in all. I don't think I bought the car for the wrong manner....I think I didn't buy it in the way I could have like I wanted. I didn't negotiate a sale price like he said in the video nor did I shop around with any other dealers. So there was two mistakes I made I will admit.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The two biggest things are getting a lower APR, which is killing you currently, and a better job. I am absolutely sure you can find a better paying job than $8.50 an hour, even at 22 (I am 24 and earn $18.10 an hour). You have work experience, you can find something better.

As a side note, from past posts you seem to be really into car detailing. Ever thought about doing detailing on the side for money?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have yes...but im not sure how well it would stick..meaning how well business would be.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I paid a total of $18,191 for my 2013 Eco, and that included everything (taxes, registration, etc..) because I did do the research (almost 2 months worth) on how to buy a *New* car properly. 
http://imageshack.us/a/img26/7058/14389761.png
[^ Another $750 discount after USAA insurance paperwork was finalized]

I talked to 5 dealers and negotiated Cruze Final Price and Trade in values separately.
Then, the most important thing is to get your own financing, which I got from Navy Fed Credit Union for 2.09% , and that was with a low credit score.

My Loan is for 5 years, $10k + $544 interest and my monthly Payments are $175. I am paying more though to pay it off quickly.

I paid off my previous car in 4 years and then had it for an additional 4 years without a payment which allowed me to save up a lot of money for a huge down payment on the Cruze.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Its easy. Do you work in an auto parts store? As in with customers? Make some business cards such as: chevycruze2012's auto detailing blah blah with your contact info and place them on the counter or sneak them in with the receipts when you give them to the customer.
Otherwise, you can put a few up at your local libraries, public areas, etc. Even if you only do 1 car a week, thats still an extra $100-$150 (or however much you would charge) right there. Just food for thought.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Im a youngen and will learn the simple values of the adult life.


One major one is stay out of debt in the first place.



chevycruze2012 said:


> I got a call from my finance manager and he told me I was approved for the eco...I was game on.http://www.autoguide.com/mobile


Unfortunately that was the wrong move. Just because they will loan you the money it is no reason to take the money. That is what happened with so many home buyers that over extended themselves. Easy money did them in.



chevycruze2012 said:


> All in all. I don't think I bought the car for the wrong manner....


Personally I think you did. Your income is no where near high enough to justify a new car that takes such a large depreciation hit just driving off the lot.

Not trying to beat you up but your in a position that is not good. You are already deferring payments and if any kind of hick-ups happen then what? Doze off while driving home from working too many hours and put the car in the shop. Have a personal injury, ie broken bone(still young and goof around like we all did), sprained ankle etc and your in more trouble. As others have stated the best bet might be selling the car and purchasing a cheap used car, in cash preferably. 

Good luck you still have time on your side.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> I paid a total of $18,191 for my 2013 Eco


A big caveat in that price is you included your trade-in in the final price(and its pay-off). You didn't just walk in and buy an ECO for $18k. Your purchase price before trade-in was closer to $20.5k.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Its easy. Do you work in an auto parts store? As in with customers? Make some business cards such as: chevycruze2012's auto detailing blah blah with your contact info and place them on the counter or sneak them in with the receipts when you give them to the customer.
> Otherwise, you can put a few up at your local libraries, public areas, etc. Even if you only do 1 car a week, thats still an extra $100-$150 (or however much you would charge) right there. Just food for thought.


I have thought about making business cards to be honest. Just haven't gotten around to doing it. I kinda have some prices rolling around to what id charge to do it...just never came up with a reasonable price. Im thinking of sticking with a price of 100.00 or 125.00....125.00 would get you inside detailed completely with a carwash and wheels and tires cleaned and polished. 100.00 would get you everything but the wheels and tires cleaned and polished. 150.00 would get you a clay and wax job with a final detail on the outside and windows cleaned. Im not sure if these prices would be fair to anyone but that's what I have in mind. What do you think about that?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> Its easy. Do you work in an auto parts store? As in with customers? Make some business cards such as: chevycruze2012's auto detailing blah blah with your contact info and place them on the counter or sneak them in with the receipts when you give them to the customer.
> Otherwise, you can put a few up at your local libraries, public areas, etc. Even if you only do 1 car a week, thats still an extra $100-$150 (or however much you would charge) right there. Just food for thought.


At first I was thinking he worked too many hours for this to happen.
Then I re-read the OP and it was 85 hours over *two* weeks and not one. 
So pile them hours on sonny!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Its a good place to start. You would be making much more equivalently per hour detailing at those prices than working $8.50 an hour.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Im checking into another job working for the union bringing home 6 figures a year but its not promising to me because my skills are very limited which sucks. What other options do you think I have?


Less car, more hours so you can take some classes to get the skills for the better job.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I appreciate all the insight from everyone so far...its helping me think more straighter....Im going to apply at a few auto parts stores and a couple walmarts around here, and some hardware stores, and try to get on somewhere closer to home. My credit union and I are throwing around some ideas on how to make things easier for me. They said they cannot extend the loan length because my 2 months is the most they do...which really sucks. My loan officer said if I atleast cut back half of my spending on food each week, that would help significantly a lot. I agree with her. Gas money is a given. I obviously need it to get to work. Its BS that gas is this **** high. A lot of days, I wish I bought the chevy volt lol. Don't have to ever put gas in it if I don't want to. That's really all my problems are is that excess spending each week on food and all that freaking gas. I fuel two cars so that doesn't help really. I would drive my car all the time, but im not wanting to rack up the miles on it this soon.....I know it doesn't make sense, but im not paying more insurance because I drive more miles. I have statefarm insurance if that matters to anyone.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Its a good place to start. You would be making much more equivalently per hour detailing at those prices than working $8.50 an hour.


I have all the equipment to do it....just not sure I would work it in with my fulltime job and having every other weekend off one week and having to work a Saturday the next week. That's the only issue I run into. Im all ears on suggestions. Im willing to listen because I have no idea lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I appreciate all the insight from everyone so far...its helping me think more straighter....Im going to apply at a few auto parts stores and a couple walmarts around here, and some hardware stores, and try to get on somewhere closer to home. My credit union and I are throwing around some ideas on how to make things easier for me. They said they cannot extend the loan length because my 2 months is the most they do...which really sucks. My loan officer said if I atleast cut back half of my spending on food each week, that would help significantly a lot. I agree with her. Gas money is a given. I obviously need it to get to work. Its BS that gas is this **** high. A lot of days, I wish I bought the chevy volt lol. Don't have to ever put gas in it if I don't want to. That's really all my problems are is that excess spending each week on food and all that freaking gas. I fuel two cars so that doesn't help really. I would drive my car all the time, but im not wanting to rack up the miles on it this soon.....I know it doesn't make sense, but im not paying more insurance because I drive more miles. I have statefarm insurance if that matters to anyone.


How much do you spend on food each week?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> How much do you spend on food each week?


Probably a good 100.00...because I get breakfast and lunch and get a snack with me to take on my delivery job while im gone for over 3 hours.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah I understand what your all saying here. I might of over did it a little. I really thought I could make this work if I worked overtime. I still can.....im just not cracked up about working 6 or 7 days a week. But if that's what it takes...then im all in. I made a commitment to this car loan and car that I would not fail at this because that makes me less of a person and responsible adult. If I can find a job closer to home...id be a lot better. Overall, how do you think im doing based off my noted income and situation?


 First thing find a job closer to home second cut out buying snack food when you can.

Maybe look around for cheaper insurance.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Make breakfast and lunch, don't buy it. That will save a LOT of money right there if you make breakfast and take lunch with you in a cooler/lunch pack.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> A big caveat in that price is you included your trade-in in the final price(and its pay-off). You didn't just walk in and buy an ECO for $18k. Your purchase price before trade-in was closer to $20.5k.


The check I wrote was for $8,191
The Loan I am paying is for $10,000+interest

The trade-in was my Wifes Mini-van which we didn't need anymore once we agreed that 2 kids is all we want.
She was paying for two vehicles, so at the time it was a win-win situation. No more mini-van payment for her, 1k and change discount for me, lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Probably a good 100.00...because I get breakfast and lunch and get a snack with me to take on my delivery job while im gone for over 3 hours.


Spend 50 bucks and get a small ice chest. Eat breakfast at home before leaving and make/take your lunch with you. You'll come out ahead in a single week.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Life sucks some times. I am divorced and had to completely overhaul my life to the point I am a total minimalist. While you have money issues due to low wages, I have it due to child support ($550 a month!).

I have:
Rent
Utilities
Car insurance
Car Payment
Gas
Groceries
Phone bill

After all is said and done, I only have $100 going into savings. And let me tell you, I am insane on my eating habits to the point its probably not healthy.

I eat cheerios for breakfast ($3 a box a week)
I eat PB&J sandwiches for lunch with chips or pretzels ($1 a week for bread, $6 every two weeks for the PB&J)
I eat pasta for dinner ($2 for noodles, $3 for sauce a week).

I drink water only.

My grocery budget is $100 a month and that includes hygiene stuff.

I rely heavily on the two extra paychecks I get a year (no child support is taken out) and my tax return to pay my car insurance and car tags.

There really is no fat for me to trim. I already live in a shack in the hood (surprised my car hasn't been stripped or stolen). If I HAVE to the phone will go but it's my only form of communication and entertainment.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I fuel two cars so that doesn't help really. I would drive my car all the time, but im not wanting to rack up the miles on it this soon.


Let me get this straight, you traded that beautiful 1LT for an Eco MT, but you don't drive it regularly? What's your daily then?

Maybe you could sell the daily, get some cash, look for a new job, and then hopefully get a new job and buy another cheap daily by winter if it's that important to you. **But, get that cash from selling it, put it in the bank, and don't touch it unless you absolutely need it. Put some of it in a short term CD maybe. It's there if you need some of it, but then still there when you're ready to buy another car. I totally understand where you're coming from though, I'm the same way about my Excursion. I hate putting miles on it, especially ones I don't want to, simply because it isn't replaceable. But if need be, I'd definitely start driving it regularly if absolutely necessary. I drove it daily for about three weeks and each day I'd get home and be disappointed as the miles racked up. But looking back, the miles were really quite minimal in the big picture. It's not like you'd (ideally) be driving your Cruze daily for a year and racking up thousands of miles.

Some of the Excursion guys I know went through this when the economy turned. They had their Excursions as secondary vehicles, but were forced to sell something. Many of them sold the other car and started driving the Excursion daily. Three or so years later now, most of them are back driving something else daily, but never once regretted their decision when times got tough.

Definitely do some research into starting a small detailing business. I had a friend who did this for a few years on the side too, while he worked another job during the day installing closet organizers. Go out and feel out your market- look online (Google, Facebook, etc.) and in phone books to find other detailers in the area. Then try to find out the services they offer and the prices they charge. You want to be reasonable, and preferably a little better than that in the beginning to get customers. Then, find a nice park somewhere to take some pictures of your work. You have your Cruze, which is a great start. A black car is ideally something you want to do, because black is a tricky color to detail, but when it's done well, it'll pop like no other color. So you should target to get similar pictures after you do a black car. Your pictures in a garage DO NOT do your hard work justice at all. If you don't think you can take decent enough pictures, find someone (friend, relative, etc.) who can. Then get some prints made as well as digital versions. Create a Facebook page for it. Those are awesome because they're free marketing. You can put all kinds of pictures of your work up there and get lots of publicity. In fact, if you let us know, I bet a lot of us would like it to help build your 'fan' base. Like was already mentioned, create some business cards to hand out to people. Since it's summer, go find some of the local car shows and pass out your cards. You could try some dealerships' parts departments, but chances are they won't want to display any because they'll have people in house that do it, though they may be busy enough with the regular new and used cars coming through.

I think people who want detailing are flexible enough to work with your schedule, it's not like they'd all expect their car turned around right away. Say they need the car done for a Saturday, schedule them to bring it over one night that week if that Saturday doesn't work for you.

Lastly, your customers will be your biggest fans. Make sure to leave a few of your cards in their cupholders, at least for the first couple months, and ask them to pass them out to people they know. Chances are if they are particular about a detailed car, they will hang around similar-minded people.

I'm not sure of the legal aspect to such a business, because a car owner could certainly try to sue you for any damages, whether you back the car into something or put a scratch in it that they claim wasn't there before. Obviously being respectful to each person's car should be of utmost priority, but accidents do happen. I'm not sure how insurance would work with all this, maybe the car's insurance would cover any damage. Perhaps you could have some sort of disclaimer for the customer to sign before you work on their car explaining this? I'm sure most reputable companies would have to have a corporate liability insurance, but I'm not sure what would be needed for someone working out of their garage.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Those are some really good ideas ...I never really thought of that. Ive had a few people ask me to detail there cars but never gotten anything done/arranged. My aunt lori wanted me to detail her 2012 equinox and my " brother" wanted me to detail his 2012 Silverado and his wifes 2012 traverse. I would of made a few hundred bucks doing just two vehicles for my brother...but I was busy with automotive schooling and my job so I couldn't ever fit it in my schedules. Now im working full time with 80 plus hours on my check, get paid twice a month....and just am kinda in the same boat like last time. Hardly have time to do my own. Let me put it this way...I have an older Toyota camry LE I drive for work car....and I drive it to work while im trying to get my car all gussied up before I drive it to work. I never like getting it out in public without it being clean. Then ill drive it once its all pampered up. And im sorry to hear your situation man. It must be really tough for you to pay all that stuff. I guess I can consider myself kinda lucky because im not stuck with all those bills. I know I eventually will be...so that's why im wanting to enjoy something now before I get those bills. I could have everything I want if I had more income....like earning another ten bucks an hour. I know it wont happen anytime soon because the job market sucks balls....and there isn't crap for a job within a 30 mile radius of where I live. So for now, im gonna have too make do with my current job til I can get something better.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I drive 30 miles each way to work. Turn your ECO into your daily driver and 30 miles each way isn't an issue. I've even driven up to 80 miles each way to get to work. You may need to look further afield to get a good paying job. I'd also work on your people skills since your responses here and apparently with the dealership tell me that you have none. No people skills => no job, period.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I drive 14 miles to work round trip. Although we drive a "Cruze," the closer you live to work, the better off you will be. Apply for some jobs closer to the city OP, pack up and move out of gram's house and find a place close to work. You will be surprised at how expensive commuting is. The $.56 / mile IRS figure is not a joke. The Cruze saves on the gas portion, but most of that is actually depreciation, insurance, tires, and oil (all average values). They know what they are doing. You waste a lot of time and money on long commutes.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> They know what they are doing. You waste a lot of time and money on long commutes.


We have some co-workers that drive 80+ miles ONE WAY every day.
One guy bought a XFE Cobalt new at 3 yrs later already has 110K miles on it. Guy always looks tired.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow wihout any bills and still struggling I wouldn't worry bout a brand new car if your not even on your own and can barley afford it. Ditch the Cryze

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Diesel Dan said:


> We have some co-workers that drive 80+ miles ONE WAY every day.
> One guy bought a XFE Cobalt new at 3 yrs later already has 110K miles on it. Guy always looks tired.


I understand the economy sucks and stuff, but people really misjudge the effect commuting has on lifestyle and finances. It isn't ideal when you have to take a far job but life happens. 80+ miles / way is shortening your lifespan and bank account at the same time. No hybrid or even diesel engine can make that kind of commute acceptable.

The thing that gets most people.. you can go and buy a nice house out in the burbs 30-40 miles away from your city core job for a "cheaper" price, but when you tally up the commuting time and costs the two scenarios are much closer than one would think. Life is all about choices though, so to each its own.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, I agree. It sounds like you need to find a nice used car for $10-12K and work your detailing business on it. Being able to shine up a nice old car will show what you can really do. Get a blue, green, or black one to show that you can get swirls, etc out of paint.

What year is your "beater" Camry and how many miles? Most 4-cyl Camrys are really pretty good on gas, and you're really not saving anything in gas by having a (ridiculous) car payment on the Cruze as well as insurance on another car.

As it is, you'll take a huge hit on the payments, etc, but it really doesn't sound like you're in a place financially to own a new car right now. There are many other things that I'm sure you could spend money on...and get other parts of your life in order first.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont think I need to get rid of my cruze...I really just need to cut down on my eating out habits and get a better paying job. Even something closer to home would help me financially. I don't have any other bills to worry about like rent and utilities. Just my car payment insurance gas and tags 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would die if i could not go out because i had to pay my car. I rather have a cheaper car and have a life. But that is just me i suppose.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I would die if i could not go out because i had to pay my car. I rather have a cheaper car and have a life. But that is just me i suppose.


Yea I go out once a week.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jun 23, 2013)

You either need get out from underneath the car now or find a MUCH better paying job unless you don't mind living with your grandparents until you are 35. You will never get ahead in the next 5 years paying a car payment like that. It's time for a dose of reality now or you will never be able to afford the things you want later in life.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I understand the economy sucks and stuff, but people really misjudge the effect commuting has on lifestyle and finances. It isn't ideal when you have to take a far job but life happens. 80+ miles / way is shortening your lifespan and bank account at the same time. No hybrid or even diesel engine can make that kind of commute acceptable.
> 
> The thing that gets most people.. you can go and buy a nice house out in the burbs 30-40 miles away from your city core job for a "cheaper" price, but when you tally up the commuting time and costs the two scenarios are much closer than one would think. Life is all about choices though, so to each its own.


As a rule of thumb, 1 city mile = 10 highway miles with regard to wear and tear on your car. Your 10-15 mile commute would break your car down faster than someone's 80 mile all-highway commute. Keep that in mind. The road is smoother, the turns are softer, the brakes are barely ever used unless you're in traffic, your tires wear slower, and the engine sits at a steady RPM. Due to the airflow, your AC is more efficient, your radiator fan doesn't have to work at all, and your fuel economy is better to boot. Your oil change interval is longer, you stay at operating temperature longer (good for preventing carbon build-up), and the list goes on. 

I'd rather drive 60 highway miles than 10 city miles any day. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Prozac (Jul 14, 2013)

What you really need to understand is the more money you make, the more money you spend. You are setting yourself up for failure at a really young age. You can try and justify this as much as would like, but the best thing for you is to take those two cars and sell/trade them in on something that you can afford.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

To the OP, we support you sir. We just don't think paying so much for a car you are having difficulty affording is worth the sacrifices in other areas of your life. Is it worth sacrificing fun, eating out, family time, etc. for a nice shiney new ride taking up most of your paycheck? At the end of the day, a car is a car. It's purpose is to get you from point A to point B as reliably as possible. You have your whole life to work up to an awesome new car. Even then, it is still a car, lol.



XtremeRevolution said:


> As a rule of thumb, 1 city mile = 10 highway miles with regard to wear and tear on your car. Your 10-15 mile commute would break your car down faster than someone's 80 mile all-highway commute. Keep that in mind. The road is smoother, the turns are softer, the brakes are barely ever used unless you're in traffic, your tires wear slower, and the engine sits at a steady RPM. Due to the airflow, your AC is more efficient, your radiator fan doesn't have to work at all, and your fuel economy is better to boot. Your oil change interval is longer, you stay at operating temperature longer (good for preventing carbon build-up), and the list goes on.
> 
> I'd rather drive 60 highway miles than 10 city miles any day.
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I understand what you are saying from a strictly mechanical point of view. However, the IRS, Kelly Blue Book, and future potential buyers don't discriminate between highway and city miles. Most of the "wear and tear" is perceived depreciation based on averages and such. I agree 200,000 highway miles from a mechanical standpoint is like 30,000 miles of all city driving, which is why they say the calender age is more important. However, you won't be selling your 200,000 mile Cruze for the same price as your 30,000 mile Cruze, and you will still have spent a lot more on gas than the 30,000 mile city Cruze.

Just an example, say you get 50 MPG on your 60 mile / day highway only commute in your eco. In a week of commuting, you will have driven 300 miles, and used 6 gallons of gas. Then, say you get 25 MPG in your 10 mile / day city commute, you will have driven 50 miles, and used 2 gallons of gas. You are still behind. If you have to do the long commute thing, you can't go wrong with a Cruze. However, there is no way you will ever be financially ahead doing a mega commute than living closer to work. The math doesn't work out financially, and you certainly lose an even bigger hit in the "free time" department for other healthier activities than sitting behind a wheel...


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Prozac said:


> What you really need to understand is the more money you make, the more money you spend. You are setting yourself up for failure at a really young age. You can try and justify this as much as would like, but the best thing for you is to take those two cars and sell/trade them in on something that you can afford.



If the camry is paid for then he already has the car he can afford.
So if he sells the Cruze he should start saving some money and get a minimum $1000 emergency fund set up. That was my minimum over 20 years ago.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Diesel Dan said:


> If the camry is paid for then he already has the car he can afford.
> So if he sells the Cruze he should start saving some money and get a minimum $1000 emergency fund set up. That was my minimum over 20 years ago.


Emergency fund is clutch. You guys are a great group. Lots of good positive financial advice in this thread!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

My emergency fund draws interest.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Emergency fund is clutch. You guys are a great group. Lots of good positive financial advice in this thread!


I'll agree his payment is high for a Cruze.

But one point no ones mention is if he were to get rid of the Cruze his credit score would take a huge hit.

Since he's only made a couple payments on his loan.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> My emergency fund draws interest.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


The <1% the banks are giving us these days? 



2013Cruze said:


> I'll agree his payment is high for a Cruze.
> 
> But one point no ones mention is if he were to get rid of the Cruze his credit score would take a huge hit.
> 
> Since he's only made a couple payments on his loan.


Credit score you should only worry about when financing your future house. _*Ideally*_, we should all be buying cars and everything else with cash.

Impossible? Not to financial gurus. Buy a $1,000 beater. Save up your $400 a month the old fashioned way, sell your beater for $800, add your $4,800 to that, buy a $5,600 car. Save your $400 / month for another year, sell your $5,600 car for $5,000 or so (possible with a Toyota / Honda), buy a $9,800 car. Rinse and repeat for 5 years.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> The <1% the banks are giving us these days?


It's better then 0%.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> It's better then 0%.


My point exactly 

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> My point exactly
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


They are screwing us! lol. (No complaints)


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> They are screwing us! lol. (No complaints)


they've always been screwing us lol its every man fir themselves.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Some stock market guy I met on the plane was trying to tell me he was about to buy his $70,000 Cadillac with cash. Then he said when his bank offered him 2% interest he decided to take the 5 year loan and put his money back into the market. He was like "I get 10+% returns in my portfolio.. I'll take the bank rate any day!" 

Sigh.. some real rich people thinking -___-. One day we will get there..


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

My wife and I are getting almost 4% on our 5 year CD.

We put that interest into our emergency fund each month.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I'll agree his payment is high for a Cruze.
> 
> But one point no ones mention is if he were to get rid of the Cruze his credit score would take a huge hit.
> 
> Since he's only made a couple payments on his loan.


That's a reason why I don't want to get rid of it. That would hurt me in so many ways. Plus I've worked my ass off for years to buy something I really wanted and earned. I had an 05 cavalier that was **** near in perfect condition and I spent too much money in that. I didn't have a car payment but I still was willing to give it up for something alot nicer and I'd pay on a loan if I had to. This in my opinion is the perfect time to have a nice car. Ten years or more from now I wont be able to afford one like I can now. I know some will think I'm crazy for saying and doing this....but I'm keeping the cruze. Period. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> My wife and I are getting almost 4% on are 5 year CD.


Really? What bank?? I want in.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Really? What bank?? I want in.


That was 3 years ago we have about 21 months left with that rate of interest.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jun 23, 2013)

Why don't you think you will be able to afford a car like this in 10 years? 

Your thinking is totally backwards. If you just drove your camry now and put all the extra cash in the bank in 10 years you would have enough for a down payment on a house and to pay cash for the car you want. The way you are going right now you will never be able to save to buy your own place. 

I'll probably get hated on for this but if I was 22 and decided to blow 450 bucks a month on a car it wouldn't be for a family sedan 4 door econobox. It would probably be something a whole lot sportier like a mustang, camaro or a WRX if you like 4 doors.






chevycruze2012 said:


> That's a reason why I don't want to get rid of it. That would hurt me in so many ways. Plus I've worked my ass off for years to buy something I really wanted and earned. I had an 05 cavalier that was **** near in perfect condition and I spent too much money in that. I didn't have a car payment but I still was willing to give it up for something alot nicer and I'd pay on a loan if I had to. This in my opinion is the perfect time to have a nice car. Ten years or more from now I wont be able to afford one like I can now. I know some will think I'm crazy for saying and doing this....but I'm keeping the cruze. Period.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Or we can all say what you want to hear!

"Yeah man, you will be fine!"


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Cars are terrible investments. "Necessary evil."


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Blackhawk said:


> I'll probably get hated on for this but if I was 22 and decided to blow 450 bucks a month on a car it wouldn't be for a family sedan 4 door econobox. It would probably be something a whole lot sportier like a mustang, camaro or a WRX if you like 4 doors.


I was about to buy a WRX STI for $13,000 but then I realized that I will be traveling so I bought this .

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jun 23, 2013)

I actually traded my 2011 Subaru WRX in to buy my LT. My new job has me driving 74 miles day round and premium fuel at 22MPG was costing me like 350 month in gas so I got rid of it. The cruze won out over the focus because of ease of the ease of bumping HP with the turbo. It will never be a WRX but I can have a little fun tinkering with it.



H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I was about to buy a WRX STI for $13,000 but then I realized that I will be traveling so I bought this .
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> As many of you know...I have a 2012 cruze ECO MT. I bought this a little over a month ago, and I traded my LT in for this one. I was offered 15,800.00 for trade in allowance which helped me out tremendously with my new sale. What has really impacted me more than what I imagined is my car payment. Letting my car go is not really an option since I am able to do this easily...but each week to two weeks, I find myself short of cash about 100-200.00. I work 85 hours every two weeks at my auto parts job, making 8.50 an hour, plus 13.00 hr for OT. My car payment each month is 441.88 with a 7.344% APR......im suppose to put back 65.00 a month for insurance but haven't the last 3 months, plus my tags are 205.00 a year. Based off these numbers and my income...how do you think im doing? I don't have rent or any other major bills to pay. I live with my grandparents and just help them out whenever I can with a utility bill. Im checking into another job working for the union bringing home 6 figures a year but its not promising to me because my skills are very limited which sucks. What other options do you think I have?


I am curious where you money is going.

You earn $1,600 before tax each month. Taking about 15% away for FICA/SS/Med, etc, you should be bringing home around $1,375. Your car payment is $442 which leaves you $980. Take off insurance and you have $915. Tags cost $17 a month which leaves you with $898. That is sufficient to pay for gas a cell phone help with groceries and utilities. Why are you short each month?

You need to track where every penny goes. You are likely wasting it somewhere. Bars? Fast food? Coffee? Games? 

You don't make a lot right now. You need to be very careful with your money.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

npaggett said:


> I am curious where you money is going.
> 
> You earn $1,600 before tax each month. Taking about 15% away for FICA/SS/Med, etc, you should be bringing home around $1,375. Your car payment is $442 which leaves you $980. Take off insurance and you have $915. Tags cost $17 a month which leaves you with $898. That is sufficient to pay for gas a cell phone help with groceries and utilities. Why are you short each month?
> 
> ...


Your close to my income a month actually.....I bring home a little over 1,300.00 a month after taxes. I know where my money is going....its going to fast food, hygiene items, and detailing items here and there. I only buy carwash soap, glass cleaner, and microfiber towel detergent. So on average, I spend about 100.00 a month just on detailing stuff, and gas to work. That's all I spend my extra money on...plus I drive 100 miles round trip everyday, 5 days one week and 6 days the next.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

That's about the same amount I came up with on my post top of page 2, I would love to know what cleaning equipment costs $100.00 a month and you are doing the work. I have washed and waxed the car every month since I purchased it and have approx $70 in materials including towels soaps wax and garden hose and it i have plenty in each for at least 3 or 4 more washes and wax's.

i would high suggest keeping every receipt and detailing on a list every penny spent, you are either getting robbed in the sleep or over spending and not knowing it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I swear that happened this last week I got robbed lol....I had a 700.00 pc Friday and I put away 220.00 with my other half of my car payment, I had 480.00 left over...didn't spend but 100.00 since Friday when I got paid, and now I got like 200.00. Hmmm. **** money fairies lol


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Your close to my income a month actually.....I bring home a little over 1,300.00 a month after taxes. I know where my money is going....its going to fast food, hygiene items, and detailing items here and there. I only buy carwash soap, glass cleaner, and microfiber towel detergent. So on average, I spend about 100.00 a month just on detailing stuff, and gas to work. That's all I spend my extra money on...plus I drive 100 miles round trip everyday, 5 days one week and 6 days the next.


So, $898 a month after car, insurance and taxes. Take $100 off for detailing (which is WAY too much. I spend $10/month and my car looks great). That leaves you $798 a month. You drive 100 miles a day 11 days every two weeks. 2,383 miles a month. I'll round it up to 2,500. You're broke, you don't get to drive all over the place to see friends, etc. You get 40mph on average. Gas, we'll call $4 a gallon. 62.5 gallons a month, that's $250 a month in gas. Now you have $548. $50 for a cell phone (go prepaid unlimited) leaves you $498. If you pay $200 towards utilities and food you will have $298 a month. That is $12.50 a day in fast food every workday without ever being "in the red."

You are blowing money. You need to get it under control. I don't want to sound harsh but I went through this and came out stronger. I used the cash + envelope plan. I put my daily allotment of cash in an envelope. When it was gone, it was gone. Stop eating out - starting making it at home. You could be buying all your own groceries for every meal for FAR less than $300 a month. Stop spending $100 a month on detailing. Stop filling up two cars. Just stop.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Your close to my income a month actually.....I bring home a little over 1,300.00 a month after taxes. I know where my money is going....its going to fast food, hygiene items, and detailing items here and there. I only buy carwash soap, glass cleaner, and microfiber towel detergent. So on average, I spend about 100.00 a month just on detailing stuff, and gas to work. That's all I spend my extra money on...plus I drive 100 miles round trip everyday, 5 days one week and 6 days the next.


$100/month on car detailing stuff? Do you buy bottles of cleaner and pour it out in the Walmart parking lot? Jesus.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

well I sometimes buy more than one of glass cleaner, quik detailers, and wash soap. I just figured it up and its actually less than a 100.00 a month. It is like 60.00. Maybe a little more because of taxes. I buy 2 bottles of meguiars ultimate quik at 9.97 a bottle, 2 bottles of meguiars ultimate quik detailer at 9.97 a bottle, 2 bottles of STONERS invisible glass cleaner at 3.97 a bottle, and a jug of meguiars ultimate wash and wax soap at 9.99 a jug.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> well I sometimes buy more than one of glass cleaner, quik detailers, and wash soap. I just figured it up and its actually less than a 100.00 a month. It is like 60.00. Maybe a little more because of taxes. I buy 2 bottles of meguiars ultimate quik at 9.97 a bottle, 2 bottles of meguiars ultimate quik detailer at 9.97 a bottle, 2 bottles of STONERS invisible glass cleaner at 3.97 a bottle, and a jug of meguiars ultimate wash and wax soap at 9.99 a jug.


So how many cars a month are you detailing?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well heres the stupid answer......Just one, and that's my cruze. I detail it more than most people would, so I use more product. Dumb I know.......But im a freak. I hate it when my car is dirty, let alone dusty. I spend just two hours cleaning the inside it, plus 6 hours on the outside. My car has to be spotless all the time. I kinda know what you will all say, and I can already say I respect your opinions and concerns.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I swear that happened this last week I got robbed lol....I had a 700.00 pc Friday and I put away 220.00 with my other half of my car payment, I had 480.00 left over...didn't spend but 100.00 since Friday when I got paid, and now I got like 200.00. Hmmm. **** money fairies lol


Very recently they created this great idea called a bank... If you never heard of one I can suggest a few for you...


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> well I sometimes buy more than one of glass cleaner, quik detailers, and wash soap. I just figured it up and its actually less than a 100.00 a month. It is like 60.00. Maybe a little more because of taxes. I buy 2 bottles of meguiars ultimate quik at 9.97 a bottle, 2 bottles of meguiars ultimate quik detailer at 9.97 a bottle, 2 bottles of STONERS invisible glass cleaner at 3.97 a bottle, and a jug of meguiars ultimate wash and wax soap at 9.99 a jug.


I applaud this, keep it up, I am as we speak purchasing stock in these companies...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank You for your support on this......I try to budget myself in spending on things like this because I know im gonna need money for the more important stuff like my insurance, gas, car payment..things like that. But I also make sure I get the items I need to keep my "baby" clean and looking her best. Im Just a nut and freak when it comes to my car. I have a HUGE passion for my car, and in a small fraction, that's bad because I spend a lot of time and somewhat a lot of money keeping it that way. As we speak, I own a good sizeable amount of meguiars and mothers company.=]


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> What other options do you think I have?


In a nutshell keep doing what you are doing and stay broke.
Or take control of you financial life now so you will be better off in the future. 
It will require making changes and getting out of your current rut but the payoff in the future will be worth it.

Kinda surprised nobody mentioned this yet, on your long commute play some Dave Ramsey podcasts.


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Thank You for your support on this......I try to budget myself in spending on things like this because I know im gonna need money for the more important stuff like my insurance, gas, car payment..things like that. But I also make sure I get the items I need to keep my "baby" clean and looking her best. Im Just a nut and freak when it comes to my car. I have a HUGE passion for my car, and in a small fraction, that's bad because I spend a lot of time and somewhat a lot of money keeping it that way. As we speak, I own a good sizeable amount of meguiars and mothers company.=]


Listen kid (and keep in mind I am only 5 years your senior), you are acting like a fool. You aren't paying insurance...but you are spending $60 on cleaning equipment? You know what cleans a car very well? A handheld vacuum, some paper towels, windex, microfiber and cheap car wash detergent + a bucket and hose. My car is kept spotless inside and out and I spend a fraction of what you spend. 

You are taking advantage of your grandparents and ought to be helping out more. You are risking your financial stability by living paycheck to paycheck. What do you do if you lose your job? or if your hours are cut? You need to start living within your means and that means cutting fast food, cutting your detailing supplies (unless they bring you profit) and cutting your craziness.

Please don't take this as an attack. This is what your family ought to be beating into your head.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im actually living with my mom again. I am helping her little by little with a bill or two. Her utilities are fairly cheap. I sometimes pay half...and sometimes pay all of the bill. Let me put it this way...the whole idea of my thread was to ask for suggestions or ideas on how to have more money. I have enough to pay for all my bills, plus a bill or two to help my mother, but I don't have a whole lot left over to spend on me. I started cutting back on fast food, and some other excess spending already as of yesterday so I think this is helping. AS far as insurance...Im not in the routine for saving up for it so im not paying for it all at once...which is what im doing (paying it all upfront). That's not how I originally planned it, but that will soon change too. My whole intentions is to get into a saving plan to be able to save up for bills and be able to pay for them on time. Im almost 23 years old and im more responsible than a lot of my own family members. My cousins have their own house and utilities but they didn't hardly pay their bills so they got kicked out. My grandmother told them herself about me paying all my bills and if being next to broke is what it takes for me to pay them, then that's what I have to do. I can see some people are misunderstanding my situation a bit. I will put this more simpler. I make an easy 1,300.00 a month after taxes. My car payment is 441.00 a month, my car insurance is 62.00 a month, and 17.00 a month for tags, plus gas to put in my car which would round up to maybe 100.00 a month give or take?!. My boss approved me for a lot of OT hours, so I think ill be better than I am now. I can only hope. Im just letting things take their course for now. Im really a responsible adult...I just got to get into the rhythm of things again.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*EDIT* Put money on your insurance! If you think you can't afford the payments, **** you can't afford to total it either!


Yeah I been down that road before. Went through 2 brand new cars before I was old enough to drink. I could have gotten a 3 years used M3 with the car notes and insurance rates. You live an you learn but learn from others so you sont have to go through the same issues. I would cut down on the detailing products if you aren't getting paid to do it. If you have credit cards, burn them. They will get you a few car notes and a few months insurance breathing room but will eat you alive if you can't pay and will come back with all the interest. 

I guess being all around the world I partied myself out by the time I was 24-25. Buying a bottle of top shelf alcohol and having 2 friends over is 4-5Xs cheaper than parking, cover charge (if you didn't pay to skip the line), watered down drinks and the DUI. Stay home on the front porch or backyard or someone else yard or porch who live near if you need a life "outside" of the house. 

Moving out is not financially feasible so moving closer to work is out of the question. Closer and better paying job is a better option for that situation. What does a dealership in that area pay for detailing? You say tags but that's a yearly situation. Was there a way to pay for 2-3 year intervals? 

As stated above, DO NOT GET SOMEONE PREGGORS ANYTIME SOON! You can have them repo a car and still live a semi normal life but that child will always come out of your monthly if you like your freedom and driving privileges. 

I remember you briefly saying something about the military, how did that turn out?


Coming from a Subaru owner, 22 yrs old with a WRX is not a financially sound idea. Insurance, mpg, ticket, and mod wise. Engines and turbos are consumable items like brake pads and washer fluid. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Im really a responsible adult...I just got to get into the rhythm of things again.


Where are you going to be in 5 years from now and pushing 30 yrs old?
That $500/month the Cruze is costing you would be better spent on a trade school.
Set your standards higher than your current bench mark of irresponsible family members.
At your age I was putting 10% into a company 401K, are you?


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Your wasting your money on the frequency on detailing your car. It's a 100% Negative ROI unless your going to use it as an rolling advertisement to draw in business for some detailing jobs. The only person that's it's going to contribute is the repo agent when they put it on the hook and take it away. It will look great going down the road...probably the cleanest car ever to be repossessed.

I'm not trying to bust your nutz, but use some common sense when it comes to your financial goals.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Diesel Dan said:


> In a nutshell keep doing what you are doing and stay broke.
> Or take control of you financial life now so you will be better off in the future.
> It will require making changes and getting out of your current rut but the payoff in the future will be worth it.
> 
> Kinda surprised nobody mentioned this yet, on your long commute play some Dave Ramsey podcasts.


Agreed. Dave Ramsey is good money.

Simple advice:

1) get your $1,000 minimum emergency fund
2) Pay off lowest debts first
3) Attack the rest of your debt in a snowball progression
4) Put 10% into your 401K, 5% into your Roth IRA
5) Let the good times roll on the path to financial freedom.

Something along those lines right? My co-worker is obssesed with the guy and is trying to retire by 45. LOL


----------



## Blackhawk (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is another way of looking at it




Paying 440 a month for 5 years on a new car. This is around $26,400.00. At the end of those 5 years you will have a car that is maybe worth 10k with the miles and age. You are going to lose $16,400 over the next 5 years while you meanwhile scrape by week to week.


Putting 440 a month into a savings account nets you $26,400.00 without even calculating interest. 
It's pretty obvious which one is better for you long term.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Agreed. Dave Ramsey is good money.
> 
> Simple advice:
> 
> ...


In a nutshell. It's never really that easy put he puts it into perspective for those who need a direction and goals.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Assuming the Toyota is reliable, how does he "safely" ditch the eco if he chose that route?


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Good option for a guy your age is to go to Texas and work on the rig, go work on a crab boat, or work in Alaska.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Assuming the Toyota is reliable, how does he "safely" ditch the eco if he chose that route?


Sell it for cash for market value and pay off the loan so the new owner (or dealer) can have the title. This assumes that he's not upside down (more owed than the car is worth) on the loan, which I reckon he is at this point. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Assuming the Toyota is reliable, how does he "safely" ditch the eco if he chose that route?


Same way you get out from under a house you owe too much on.
You take a loss and chalk it up as a learning experience or stupid tax.

He bought a $20K+ car while making about $17K annually.
Makes no financial sense. 

A house payment shouldn't exceed 25% of your monthly take home.
His car payment is eating up 33-35% of his take home.


----------

